# Google mass purging Crypto (Bitcoin / Ethereum / etc) Youtube Channels as "regulated goods," deleting Mobile apps.



## HTTP Error 404 (Dec 26, 2019)

YouTube issues confusing response to crypto purge as more videos are removed and popular channels go private
					

Many of the top crypto channels now have no public videos and fear that they could be scrubbed from the platform completely.




					reclaimthenet.org
				











						Google abruptly removes Ethereum Dapp browser MetaMask from Google Play Store
					

Google is on a crypto purge this week.




					web.archive.org
				












						Youtube Has Begun PURGING Channels AGAIN, Crypto Channels Getting Wiped Out
					

Support My Work - https://www.timcast.com/donate https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2a3GB5re2Q Buy stuff from me http://www.teespring.com/stores/timcast Become...




					www.youtube.com
				












						Google abruptly removes Ethereum Dapp browser MetaMask from Google Play Store
					

Google is on a crypto purge this week.



					reclaimthenet.org
				











						YouTube issues confusing response to crypto purge as more videos are removed and popular channels go private
					

Many of the top crypto channels now have no public videos and fear that they could be scrubbed from the platform completely.




					web.archive.org
				






> On Christmas Eve, under the cover of the holiday downtime YouTube started to suddenly mass delete cryptocurrency videos without giving those in the community any advance warning. As we previously reported, many top YouTubers were caught up in this crypto purge with Ivan on Tech, Chris Dunn, and Chico Crypto being some of the larger channels that were affected.
> 
> Since this first report, YouTube’s cryptocurrency purge has continued with many other large channels having their videos taken down and receiving strikes on Christmas Day and Boxing Day.
> 
> ...


----------



## X Prime (Dec 26, 2019)

And nothing of (easily withdrawable) value was lost.


----------



## Pomeranian bitch (Dec 26, 2019)

Could this be a result of cryptocurrency scams that predate on boomers and dumb people thinking they’ll get 10x their investment in a short time?

My mom herself was scammed out of $2000 USD (4 month of wages in the third world country I live in BTW) and told she’d have twice that amount in a year and she never got her money back. While it’s sad that such videos are being deleted because they are good for entertainment and learning, on the upside is that less people will get scammed. I saw loads of videos about cryptocurrency being used as bait to scam.


----------



## The Fool (Dec 26, 2019)

Bizarre that a company that willfully allows and perpetuates scams through their various services would actually acknowledge crypto as a scam.


----------



## HTTP Error 404 (Dec 26, 2019)

The Fool said:


> Bizarre that a company that willfully allows and perpetuates scams through their various services would actually acknowledge crypto as a scam.



Well, it was only a matter of time before they started pushing back against Crypto in some way.  Beyond just the scam thing, limiting MasterVisaCard's control over online commerce was probably never going to fly.


----------



## BONE_Buddy (Dec 26, 2019)

Why do I have he feeling that Cryptocurrency (Read: Bitcoin) is going to become a full fledged political issue?

Edit: I spell like a retard


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Dec 27, 2019)

Makes me all the happier that I consistently use adblock and then kick into the Patreons of people whose videos I enjoy.

Fuck you, Google.


----------



## ScatmansWorld (Dec 27, 2019)

BONE_Buddy said:


> Why do I have he feeling that Cryptocurrency (Read: Bitcoin) is going to become a full fledged political issue?
> 
> Edit: I spell like an exceptional individual


It already is. Anything that takes power away from the centralized banks will have bad faith actors trying to stop it from growing.


----------



## Save the Loli (Dec 27, 2019)

I sure hope Google does the same with investment websites and people giving stock tips. Don't want some boomer to take Jim Cramer's words as gospel and lose all their money.


----------



## ThePurpleProse (Dec 27, 2019)

How long till we hear about googlecoins?


----------



## Thumb Butler (Dec 27, 2019)

ThePurpleProse said:


> How long till we hear about googlecoins?



"Please note, Youtube payments are now Googlecoins only".


----------



## AverageAnimeWatcher (Dec 27, 2019)

Good.

I mean there are a few honest channels that I hope don't get affected, but many of them earned a lot of money promoting scams and Ponzi schemes. Lots of them earned small fortunes from the referrals of promoting Bitconnect only to shrug and victim blame once it turned to be a scam.

I'm not into crypto, but I still got to learn about some of these scammers after the bitconect meme made me curious.

Google people like "Trevon James" and "crypto nick" to see some of the worst scumbags that have existed on youtube. Some crypto shills are so shameless with their scams that they make people like the Paul brothers and h3h3 seem like saints. Lots of people lost entire life savings and college funds from taking advice from them, and they still had the nerve to brag about buying expensive cars and the like.

I don't doubt some good educational channels exist. But, honestly, you shouldn't be getting financial advice from strangers on youtube. Most don't have your best interest at heart.


----------



## Jeb-sama (Dec 27, 2019)

Niggers


----------



## Iron Hamster (Dec 27, 2019)

Pixy Misa said:


> Good.
> 
> I mean there are a few honest channels that I hope don't get affected, but many of them earned a lot of money promoting scams and Ponzi schemes. Lots of them earned small fortunes from the referrals of promoting Bitconnect only to shrug and victim blame once it turned to be a scam.
> 
> ...


This is where the European version of google deleting scammers shit comes into play. UK is one of the worst home for these shitbags. Simon (Baxter) Stepsys and his girlfriend, Sharon James, Paul McCarthy, slumlord Sunil Patel, Steve Lawson. Even in the US they just keep going. Ryan Conley, Frank Calabro, Faith Sloan (actually has charges against her and a million dollar judgment and keeps scamming). Some clown named Lloyd Dotson even lost his legitimate ability to work in the financial field after being caught scamming with ponzis. They ALL have/had videos on youtube pushing their scams. youtube would never remove them previously but muh hatespeech has to go.


----------



## Xerxes IX (Dec 27, 2019)

Pixy Misa said:


> Good.
> 
> I mean there are a few honest channels that I hope don't get affected, but many of them earned a lot of money promoting scams and Ponzi schemes. Lots of them earned small fortunes from the referrals of promoting Bitconnect only to shrug and victim blame once it turned to be a scam.
> 
> ...


I keep seeing those shitty "free money on cashapp" scam videos. Not surprising that there'd be crypto scams on the platform, too. Especially since mainstream media did a great job at portraying crypto as "I TRIED THIS WEIRD ONLINE THING AND GOT RICH" a couple of years ago for all the boomers and assorted tech illiterate normies.


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Dec 27, 2019)

Fuck crypto and everything associated with it. I'm so fucking tired of reading about this made up fake money shit. I'd be happy if Google deleted all mention of crypto from this world so only nerdlingers would know and I'd never have to hear about it again.


----------



## Iwasamwillbe (Dec 27, 2019)

The Fool said:


> Bizarre that a company that willfully allows and perpetuates scams through their various services would actually acknowledge crypto as a scam.


Even years ago, when I was discussing Bitcoin with my friends, they thought it was a complete bullshit scam.


----------



## CaesarCzech (Dec 28, 2019)

ScatmansWorld said:


> It already is. Anything that takes power away from the centralized banks will have bad faith actors trying to stop it from growing.



Only use services  Where we can control you throught our ability to remove your access Goiym.


Man fuck the culturally Jewish Elites.


----------



## Liber Pater (Dec 28, 2019)

BONE_Buddy said:


> Why do I have he feeling that Cryptocurrency (Read: Bitcoin) is going to become a full fledged political issue?
> 
> Edit: I spell like an exceptional individual


It already is. Currencies are inherently intertwined with politics. The fact that cryptocurrency is, by design, not directly controlled by a political authority (like sovereign currencies are) is in itself a political statement.


----------

